# My first Halloween Party Invitation



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I have had a yard haunt now for the past 3 years but this is the first time I am doing a Halloween Party too. I have seen the coffin invitations with the scroll in them but wanted to do something different. I am doing coffin shaped invitations 3dimensional with a scroll. What do you think?


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is another pic


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh WOW! Those things are so cool! I think those turned out GREAT! Very nice job on those invites, so where's mine?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's the kind of invitation no one wants to throw away when they get it. Well done!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job, KY!! I love the crows - they add to the 3D aspect along with the scroll.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice, lots of detail too!!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

I adore these. Very creative, and beautifully done. Bravo!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That so cool! I would totally keep that if I got it.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Very creative!


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

This invite has totally given me an idea for a possible invite for my party this year! Nice job, BTW - Love these!


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Very cool! So how big are the crows and where'd u get em'?


----------

